

Cards Against Humanity (A card game for horrible people) - BIackSwan
http://cardsagainsthumanity.com/

======
diab0lic
A note for Canadians interested in playing, it costs about $15 to have it
printed and cut at Staples on 100lb card stock. However it looks like they
have the game in stock right now, so the extra $10 might be worth the nicer
cards!

~~~
BIackSwan
I see that its sold out on the website.

